# Holy crap reticulatus eggs already!



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I picked up a ~2yr probable pair of Reticulatus on sunday that the guy couldn't get going (for the lack of trying or knowledge,who knows).Since then I've loaded them up with multiple food sources and misted the tank heavily (as it seemed a bit drier than I like to keep my tanks).Last Night while it was raining and after misting I noticed some courting.Long story short today I have eggs.That's after only 3 days! I never expected them to breed this quickly.I think a big factor and lack of stress to them was due to me getting their viv.When I got them home they were no worse for wear and were bouncing around the tank as if they were in my possession the whole time.Now the tough part begins,keeping the little guys going.Any advise from someone working with these little gems would be appreciated.

Lou


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Good work, Lou!


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Congratulations Lou!

I sent some information in reply to your PM. Feel free to share if you think it would be useful.

Good luck with them,

Rick


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Good job Lou!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats Lou! Good luck with them. Where are yours laying?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice Lou ! Keep us updated on them and there eggs.....


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Lou nice to know you are working with reticulatus... Good Luck with them.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Congrats Lou! Good luck with them. Where are yours laying?


Hey Doug,They laid 2 eggs in a black film cannister very close to the ground horizontally with a very slight downward tilt almost level.Hopefully they are good only time will tell.One of them is whitish with a black line down the center already, if I had to guess that is a good thing.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words of encouragement.I will update their progress.


Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Well it was raining pretty good here last night so I misted everyone well.This morning my retic female looked thinner again so I searched and found another clutch of eggs,but this time there is 5!!!Yes 5 !!!So that's 2 clutches within a week They laid them in a black film can so I guess I'm gonna have to find some more.I was going to try some other containers but they seem to like them so if it's not broke don't fix it.

Lou


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Gotta love a good rainshower to spark some breeding! I like to run down and open the frog room windows during some of those spring showers.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok,so tonight I found my 6th clutch in the short time I've had them.These guys eat like crazy and just keep on laying.I know when she lays because I can see she is noticeably thinner.Unfortunately the first 5 seem to be no good.I just received a fresh batch of repashy icb and supervite right before I got them which is probably helping their cause.The guy I picked them up from only raises snakes and his vitamin regime was pretty week.I think he only used calcium.I think I'm going to have to track down some repashy vit A which means I may have to wait to get some good eggs until I get the vitamins in and they absorb them.Until then I'll monitor clutch #6 and any that are laid.

Lou


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good luck! Supplement with the vitamin A sparingly so you don't overload


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks,I'm familiar with the risks of overload and I'll be getting some this week.I think that it will be the turning point once their levels are up a little bit.

Lou


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

lol this sounds like my Summersi. hope they do great for you!


----------

